# title insurance - any info please



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

I am looking to buy a house near Cordoba, Veracruz - can anyone give me their thoughts / experiences / any other info on title companies, the need for this, etc?

Thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

q_vivar said:


> I am looking to buy a house near Cordoba, Veracruz - can anyone give me their thoughts / experiences / any other info on title companies, the need for this, etc?
> 
> Thanks.


There is an interesting article on the need for title insurance in Mexico. The bottom line was that title insurance is not necessary in Mexico because the laws are different than in the US where it is necessary. 

"Do Foreigners Need Title Insurance in Mexico? - An Analysis of U.S. Ti" by Jeffrey G. Boman

There was also a thread here a few months ago that discussed purchasing property. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mexico-expat-forum-expats-living-mexico/117179-buying-real-estate-mexico-all-you-need-know.html

Incidentally, this thread is the fourth link on the FAQ list near the top of the list of threads.


----------



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

thanks - much appreciated - I worked in comml lending in the US and there was a lot of stuff I didn't really think was necessary so I was happy to read your synopsis of the article. I'm going to get another cup of coffee and read it now.


----------

